# Christmas picture of the wife and I (There's a fireplace in the picture)



## Corie (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## Verynycegirl (Dec 13, 2005)

What a happy looking couple Corie!!  

Tracy


----------



## webbie (Dec 13, 2005)

Corie said:
			
		

>



You guys are shining brighter than the fireplace!


----------



## Corie (Dec 13, 2005)

thanks guys


(Her name is Corrie too!!)


----------



## BS-N (Dec 13, 2005)

When will Corie Jr. be in the pick?


----------



## DonCT (Dec 13, 2005)

Awwwww! Who's the professional photographer? That picture looks awesome!!


----------



## Corie (Dec 13, 2005)

thanks

actually she is, but i took the picture and insisted she didn't mess with it.  Had to prove i can take pictures too!


----------



## DonCT (Dec 14, 2005)

You tell her


----------



## Corie (Dec 14, 2005)

Note the secondary combustion flames in the fireplace too! HAH


----------

